# Android Jar-File einbinden vs. externes Projekt



## usrr (2. Jun 2012)

Hallo,

ich habe eine (Eclipse) Java-Project, das eine Library darstellt. Wenn ich diese als Jar-File exportiere, kann ich es in ein Android-Projekt importieren und auf die Funktionalität zugreifen. Alles funktioniert so weit. Jetzt ist das Problem, dass ich noch in der Entwicklung bin und die Library noch erweitert wird. Es ist äußerst lästig jedes mal zu exportieren.

Deswegen kann man in Eclispe auch andere Projekte im gleichen Workspace einbinden. Wenn ich es so mache, findet allerdings die Android-App zur Laufzeit die Klassen nichrt mehr.

Deswegen meine Frage ob, dass heir schon jemand hinbekommen hat? Währe toll wenn mir dabei jemand helfen könnte, weil ich schon ne Weile an dem Problem hänge.

Grüße


----------



## usrr (2. Jun 2012)

Nachtrag:

Hier steht ja eigentlich drin, dass es funktionieren sollte. Nur leider tut es das bei mir nicht.


----------



## schlingel (3. Jun 2012)

Das hat sich mit dem SDK v17 geändert. Du musst im Android-Projekt in den Build-Path-Einstellungen extra angeben, dass das Java-Projekt mit exportiert werden soll.

Rechtsklick auf dein Projekt -> Properties -> Java Build Path -> Order and Export Tab -> Deine Library auswählen

Ich könnte noch immer darüber fluchen, dass die kommentarlos so eine Änderung eingebaut haben. Das hat mich einen halben Tag gekostet bis ich das endlich herausgefunden hatte!


----------



## usrr (3. Jun 2012)

Hallo,

ja, genau das habe ich scjhon tausend mal auf alle erdenklichen Weisen geamcht. Immer der gleiche Fehler.

Ich habe jetzt einen Testworkspace angelegt und siehe da, es funktioniert. Wenn allerdings die Library ihrerseites ebenfalls eine dritte Library einbindet, dann geht es nicht mehr. Und genau diese Konstellation habe ich in meinem ProjeKt.


----------



## schlingel (3. Jun 2012)

Wo ist das Problem? Dann verlinkst du die anderen Libraries halt auch in deinem Android-Projekt. Mit Jar-Files würdest du es ja auch nicht anders machen.


----------



## usrr (3. Jun 2012)

Nach dem du sagst, dass es funktionieren muss, was ja auch logisch ist, habe ich festgestellt, dass es dann funktioniert, wenn man in den betreffenden Lib nicht nur den Buildpath ändert, sondern auch eine änderung am Code macht.

Ich vermute, dass eine Änderung im Buildpath nicht automatisch eine neues Build auslöst.

In dem Projekt um das es geht, bin ich allerdings noch am suchen. Gibt es eine Funktionen die den ganzen Workspace säubert und alles neu baut? Damit ich zukünftig solche Fehler ausschließen kann.


----------



## schlingel (3. Jun 2012)

Project -> Clean


----------



## usrr (3. Jun 2012)

Habe mich gerade wieder dran gesetzt und erstmal alle nicht benötigten Projects aus dem Workplace entfernt und alle Buildpath-Settings überprüft. Und siehe da es geht ohne Probleme. Keine Ahnung was los war, vllt. war ich einfach zu müde. Wichtig ist wohl immer einen kompleten Clean durchzuführen.


----------

